# Kempton Park Reptile Show. IS IT STILL GOING AHEAD???



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello due to all the Riots, is the Kempton Park Reptile Expo on Sunday the 14th of August still going ahead??

Does anyone know?

:notworthy:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Course it is. we are all law abiding citizens arn't we? 

no need for any old bill resources for a reptile show. best take care on your way home on sunday night especially if you live in London.:lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

im sure the rioters would be very stupid to kick off at the show as there will be tons of people to defend it.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Should be fine, Scumbags only come out after dark -)


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Should be fine, Scumbags only come out after dark -)


 that can't be right because Elastaine Toadland is often seen out in daylight. In fact I have it on good authority that she along with a few more uglies, is taking part in a APA organised streak and nude sit in at the Kempton show this Sunday. 
Maybe we do need some old bill resources this Sunday?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Austin Allegro said:


> that can't be right because Elastaine Toadland is often seen out in daylight. In fact I have it on good authority that she along with a few more uglies, is taking part in a APA organised streak and nude sit in at the Kempton show this Sunday.
> Maybe we do need some old bill resources this Sunday?


We need to send in the troops :lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Wot we do need to do is to convince the authorities to cancel the test Olympic cycle race so there is no road closures. makes sense really because we don;t want the rioters nicking the bicycles and becoming upwardly mobile do we.:lol2:


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

i've been banned from going :-( bl&^dy men... Oh well looks like he may have to foot he courier bill to collect the two boas i have booked...


----------



## mack-bell (May 11, 2009)

Have their been any trouble around the show location?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

leopardgeckomad said:


> im sure the rioters would be very stupid to kick off at the show as there will be tons of people to defend it.


Too rite....I'll be there with my balaclava & baseball bat !..;-)


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

mack-bell said:


> Have their been any trouble around the show location?


 No trouble close by apart from a woman in a dirty mack called Elastaine Toadland who has been spotted casing the joint


----------



## mack-bell (May 11, 2009)

Good to know. I heard it got a bit better`?


----------



## varanid (Jun 24, 2011)

mack-bell said:


> Have their been any trouble around the show location?


There has been no trouble near the venue at this point in time.

Peter


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

All should be ok then


----------

